# a quickie book



## maplesyrup

I searched, but I really have no clue how to translate this. The following sentence refers to the Chilean mine rescue : "In the last few days, and in the next few weeks, the low end of the media food chain - the magazines and quickie books and cable news - will have its bite.

Thank you for clues.


----------



## xtrasystole

_"*quickie books*, filled with spelling mistakes, that magically appear a couple of weeks after a news event"_ (Source).


----------



## maplesyrup

Vous avez un terme pour ça en France?


----------



## xtrasystole

Peut-être _'des bouquins de gare'_ ? (mais en France le terme fait plutôt référence à des romans, généralement).


----------



## hampton.mc

les parutions rapides ?


----------



## maplesyrup

Est-ce que « parution rapide » fait partie de l'usage?


----------



## hampton.mc

Peut-être plus des "publications rapides" mais je ne sais pas si c'est l'expression consacrée.


----------



## maplesyrup

Merci, c'est une bonne piste quand même.


----------



## Cath.S.

Je suggère
_bouquins bâclés._

Ou alors, pour faire dans l'anglicisme facilement compréhensible, 
_de la littérature light,
de la fast-littérature._


----------



## xtrasystole

De ce que je comprends, ce n'est pas vraiment de la _littérature_ (même mauvaise). 

C'est plutôt des bouquins vite écrits (pas nécessairement bâclés) sur des sujets de l'actualité, l'exploitation des faits divers pendant qu'ils sont encore chauds...


----------



## Cath.S.

> the low end of the media food chain


n'est pas très flatteur, c'est pourquoi j'ai choisi _bâclés_.


----------



## xtrasystole

maplesyrup said:


> the low end of the media food chain - the magazines and quickie books and cable news


Dans cette phrase, il n'y a pas plus de raison d'accoler un adjectif péjoratif ("bâclés") à _'quickie books'_ qu'à _'magazine'_ ou qu'à _'cable news'_. 

D'ailleurs, _"les maillons inférieurs de la chaîne alimentaire (des médias)" _n'ont rien de péjoratif _en soi_ ; ce sont des rouages engrenés les uns aux autres. 


Bref, je ne vois aucune raison d'introduire dans la traduction la notion péjorative de "bâclée" qui n'existe pas dans le texte original.


----------



## Nicomon

Bonsoir,

Que pensez-vous de « _livres écrits à la va-vite_ » ?


----------



## pointvirgule

xtrasystole said:


> Dans cette phrase, il n'y a pas plus de raison d'accoler un adjectif péjoratif ("bâclés") à _'quickie books'_ qu'à _'magazine'_ ou qu'à _'cable news'_.


Mais dans ton post n° 2, tu cites toi-même ceci : « quickie books, filled with spelling mistakes ». Ça ne correspond pas à _bâclés_, ça ? 

Et j'abonde dans le sens de Cath : _the lower end of the food chain_, ce n'est pas exactement une marque d'estime (surtout quand cela comprend les _cable news_ ). _Quickie book_ est un terme péjoratif. J'associe volontiers _quickie _à _bâclé_ (fait vite et peu consciencieusement).

Cela dit, perso, je dirais :_ les bouquins pondus à la va-vite_.

Sainte-Bénite, Nico ! Je n'ai pas le temps de finir mon message que tu postes la même idée !


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Cela dit, perso, je dirais :_ les bouquins pondus à la va-vite_.
> 
> Sainte-Bénite, Nico ! Je n'ai pas le temps de finir mon message que tu postes la même idée !


 Peut-être, mais j'aime mieux ton « _pondus_ », qui est plus imagé que mon banal « _écrits_ ». 

Par contre - et cela n'engage que moi - je ne suis pas portée à dire _bouquins _pour parler de _livres_ en général. Je le dirais éventuellement dans ce sens :


> Vieux livre qui a subi l'épreuve du temps. _Vénérable, vieux bouquin; bouquin poudreux..._


----------



## pointvirgule

Je l'entendais dans le sens qui est donné juste après dans le Cnrtl :


> − _P. ext., fam._  Livre, en général.


----------



## Nicomon

pointvirgule said:


> Je voulais juste un terme plus familier.


 C'est bien ce que j'avais compris, et c'est pourquoi j'ai précisé _livres en général_ (comme dans la définition). Tu l'as utilisé de la même façon que Cath et xtra.  

Je dis simplement que moi, Nico, je ne suis pas portée à employer le mot _bouquin_, qui me semble plus franco-français. 
Pour moi un _livre_ est un _livre_. À moins qu'il soit très épais... là ça devient _une brique_.


----------



## SergueiL

Ce qui caractérise ces livres est qu'ils sont opportunistes et sortent rapidement. Il doit bien exister un terme consacré dans le jargon des éditeurs.
Il y avait bien "livre d'occasion" (puisqu'ils sortent à l'occasion d'un évènement) mais le nom est déjà pris...


----------



## xtrasystole

pointvirgule said:


> « quickie books, filled with spelling mistakes ». Ça ne correspond pas à _bâclés_, ça ?


Oui, certains _'quickie books'_ sont bâclés, mais cette caractéristique n'est pas nécessaire. Un _'quickie book'_ fait à la va-vite mais de façon remarquable (non "bâclé") reste toujours un _'quickie book'_, non ?


pointvirgule said:


> Cela dit, perso, je dirais :_ les bouquins pondus à la va-vite_


Oui, moi aussi.
Je partage ton point de vue. C'est ce que je disais : la caractéristique d'un _'quickie book'_ est d'être publié très rapidement, tant que le sujet est encore chaud ; pas _nécessairement_ en étant "bâclé".


pointvirgule said:


> _the lower end of the food chain_, ce n'est pas exactement une marque d'estime


Là, je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue. Ce n'est ni une marque d'estime ni une marque de dédain.
Car les différents maillons de la chaîne alimentaire (animale) ont tous la même importance dans le fonctionnement du système : le plancton, qui en est le maillon inférieur, a autant d'importance et est aussi estimable que les autres. _"Lower end"_ n'est pas un jugement de valeur ici, ça fait référence au "premier niveau".


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour moi,_ bâclé _et fait à la va-vite sont synonymes.
Le plancton a une valeur inestimable, mais je ne crois pas une seconde que c'est à ce type de hiérarchie que le texte fait allusion.
Il nous serait fort utile que de vrais anglophones s'expriment à ce sujet.


			
				Pointvirgule said:
			
		

> _les bouquins pondus à la va-vite_.


est la meilleure traduction proposée jusqu'à présent, du moins de mon point de vue de Française, car, tu as raison, Nico, cet usage de bouquin nous est propre.


----------



## maplesyrup

Merci à tous, je vous adôôre! 
J'aime bien « bouquins faits à la va-vite », quoique comme dit Nico, 
« livre » sonnerait plus juste chez nous.


----------



## maplesyrup

Cath, je suis d'accord avec toi et j'ajoute que pour bien saisir l'image à laquelle le texte fait allusion, il ne faut pas oublier le « will have its bite ». Toutefois, j'avoue que cette phrase en elle-même n'offre pas beaucoup de contexte. Par la suite, l'article parle de l'industrie du film, alors on comprend que cela représenterait le 
« high end ».


----------



## Cath.S.

S'il en  est que cela intéresse, j'ai trouvé un article sur salon.com à propos des _quickie books._
En voici un rapide extrait :
*Even by the standards of quickie books*, "Heaven's  Gate"is a shoddy job. Compared to it, Time Warner's quickie Unabomber  book [...]is a model of insight and writerly grace.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Les livres vite faits mal faits_?


----------



## catheng

bouquin de circonstance ???
mais cela ne rend peut être pas assez l'idée de promptitude à écrire le livre....


----------



## pointvirgule

Les _livres-minute_ ?
Les _livres express_ ?
Les _livres à sortie rapide_ ?
Les _livres sortis à toute vapeur_ ?
Les _livres d'exploitation rapide_ ?
Les _livres vite chiés_


----------



## Cath.S.

pointvirgule said:


> Les _livres-minute_ ?
> Les _livres express_ ?



Bien vu, PV, et nettement plus français que ma _fast-littérature_.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime beaucoup le côté succinct de _livres-minute_ ou _livres express,_ mais j'hésite entre une de ces solutions ou verbe au choix (_écrits, pondus, publiés_) _+ à la va-vite._ 

Lu : 





> Et je ne parlerai pas du marché vivace de ces livres écrits à la va-vite et édités en moins de deux pour coller à l'actualité.
> 
> Si ce phénomène des "quick books" (on dit aussi "fast books", ou "speed books"), soit des livres vite écrits, vite imprimés, vite lus.


 
Edit : Je n'avais pas vu le dernier post de Cath. Je trouve aussi que c'est mieux que « fast-littérature ».


----------



## catheng

du marché florissant de ces livres de circonstance aussi vite écrits que lus ...

En piochant parmi toutes les proposition, c'est ce qui me vient.......


----------



## wildan1

Nous avons reçu une autre proposition pour cela aujourd'hui : un quick book


----------

